
Photographer with Down's syndrome 'sees the world differently' - taivare
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-29107894
======
greenyoda
Here are some of his photos on his web site. They're really quite good.

[http://oliverhellowell.com/portfolio.html](http://oliverhellowell.com/portfolio.html)

